# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  will nolva show in a piss test?

## DarnGoodLookin

Im talking a piss test for AAS not just your average rec drug one. if so how can it be played off as something natural?

----------


## DarnGoodLookin

...bump, it's kinda urgent.

----------


## javerton

Hey mate, here is another thread I found, nothing conclusive, but it will help. Some quotes from there (there are some contradicting posts to these however):

"clomid and nolva are not benzos... they do not come up on a drug test as anything... i don't know who told you that or where you heard it but that is incorrect information.."

"i passed a drug test on clomid... no troubles... "

"no they deffely do not show up as Benzos 100%sure!anyway there not benzos so no worrys. "

"GCMS will find out the exact profile of your sample. Basically you are safe. "

But because you said they are testing for AAS, it provides nothing sure on whether nolva will show up..

"you are not going to fail unless they straight up test your ass for steroids bud

i am on probation and i can tell you that they do not test for anything like nolva or clomid, let alone test or other stuff- whether it is for a job or not. they have to pretty much be looking to see if your are straight up saucing for you to test positive for pct and sauce "

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=328318

This may help too:

http://www.************.com/forum/st...ex-580802.html

(fitness elite, flip it)

"Quit tripping and relax. Clomid and Nolvadex are widely rumored to cause false positive PREGNANCY TESTS (which they won't)....But I have NEVER heard or read about them causing any positive drug test. Trust me, this is one of those Urban Gym Legend things."

http://www.************.com/forum/an...lood-test.html

----------

